# DSC-TX7 AVCHD issue



## atomcp02 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been using my TX7 for about a year now, and as a photo shooter it is pretty good.

Just recently I shot some video.

The problem is that when I move it over to my computer using Window explorer (Win 7 SP1), the videos play through Windows Media Player have all kinds of problems.

Do I need a Codec or driver (I don't have the CD that came with the camera)?

Can I convert them to MPEG or some other format? If yes what is the best software for it?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you tried switching it to "MPEG4" mode?


----------

